# Carlsbad, CA CCO (Carlsbad Premium Outlets)



## steponme (Apr 3, 2006)

anyone been to this one? anything worth making a trip for? appreciate the help, thanks!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 6, 2006)

I've been to this one when we vacation in San Diego. All the CCO's in my opinion are hit and miss. Call them before you go and ask what they have. Once a shipment comes in the good stuff flies out the door.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 9, 2006)

this one didn't have too much when i went in there the other day...they had prose and fancy and som glosses but nothing really eye catching.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_this one didn't have too much when i went in there the other day...they had prose and fancy and som glosses but nothing really eye catching._

 






**Please have new stuff when I go!!**


----------



## AppleLolaX (Apr 10, 2006)

i never find anything good there.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I had to go home early from my vacation (don't ask!) but my lovely best friend went to this outlet for me and got me:

Leisuretime
Moth Brown (!!!!)
Aristocrat Mineral Eyeshadow
Prose and Fancy
Holiday Pigment set

YAY! Thats why I love her. Except i really wished i could have gone, she said they had a ton of stuff. She mentioned tons of lipsticks, Ingenue Blue, Rummy, Rio de Rosa, Ricepaper, Living Pink, Blue pigment, and lots of nail polishes.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 12, 2006)

when was this i want moth brown


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_when was this i want moth brown_

 
She went yesturday. She said they didn't have all of it out but when she explained that she a friend who was a HUGE MAC freak the lady pulled out a bunch rare/LE eyeshadows. No Parrot though.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 14, 2006)

damn i went there today and nothing...thanks tohugh.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_damn i went there today and nothing...thanks tohugh._

 
WOW! That was quick. They must have just gotten a new shipment that day. I'm sorry!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jun 1, 2006)

does anyone know when this store gets shipments? I never find anything when I go there.


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklevixen81* 
_does anyone know when this store gets shipments? I never find anything when I go there._

 
I was there last week, and the girl working asked me to come back for their next shipment, which was sometime this week....I'm gonna try to get out there tomorrow, since it's quite a drive for me...I think I heard 'em saying something like towards the beginning of the month...


----------



## bebs (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mans_x_ruin* 
_I was there last week, and the girl working asked me to come back for their next shipment, which was sometime this week....I'm gonna try to get out there tomorrow, since it's quite a drive for me...I think I heard 'em saying something like towards the beginning of the month..._

 
 really.. I just called and they said it was gonna be like in 2 or so weeks.. that and I dont think they like telling people when they come in...


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_ really.. I just called and they said it was gonna be like in 2 or so weeks.. that and I dont think they like telling people when they come in..._

 

Don't know then, hon... The girl was super nice cause I was talking to a bunch of them about the 187 brush, which they had, and talking about all the other products with them...and she told me to try to get there this week cause they were getting another one...Maybe she was mistaken as to when exactly they were getting one.. :\  Wouldn't surprise me since I work retail, and sometimes we're told something will be coming in, then something will happen, and it doesn't..

Maybe I'll save my trip then and go in a couple of weeks then..


----------



## angelica (Jul 15, 2006)

This may seem like a dumb ? but what is CCO?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 
_This may seem like a dumb ? but what is CCO?_

 
Cosmetics Company Outlet. It's an Estee Lauder Outlet where you can buy cosmetics such as MAC at discount prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



www.outletbound.com


----------



## xceelynn (Jul 20, 2006)

mans_x_ruin! do you know how much that 187 brush cost at the cco?


----------



## bebs (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xceelynn* 
_mans_x_ruin! do you know how much that 187 brush cost at the cco?_

 
cco's normally give you about 20 - 30% discount off of retail .. so I'd probley guess about $30 something, 
they had the 136 for $40
and the 174 (pro) for $40 something as well


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_cco's normally give you about 20 - 30% discount off of retail .. so I'd probley guess about $30 something, 
they had the 136 for $40
and the 174 (pro) for $40 something as well_

 
Yeah, when I went it was 29 and some change...one girl on another site just said that they were going to be discontinuing the 187 at CCO's though...BLAH..I knew I should have got an additional one while I was there..


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 30, 2006)

planning a trip to san diego late next month and if theres time, might stop by here... so ill post any findings...


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 3, 2006)

*Update on CCO Carlsbad*

Hi Ladies,

I don't post much on Specktra, but noticed this thread.  I live and work in Carlsbad, so, I go there every month after shipment to check it out.  They don't get new MAC stuff every month, but, they did in Mid July.  They had about 2 weeks ago, after the shipment:

1) Pigments in Blue, Pink Opal, Provence, Kitchimas, Gold Dusk (sold out there now), and Softwash Grey (also sold out there)
2) Blotting powders
3) Silver Dusk and Golden Bronze Irridescent Powder
4) Several veluxe pearl e/s like Dazzlelight, Expensive Pink, Flashtrack, Star Violet, and others that are not LE
5) A few LE e/s but nothing that stood out to me, I think Silly Goose, Rio de Rosa, and Wonderfull
6) Lots of new lipglass and some new lipsticks
7) A few of those pleather cased holiday palettes, but, not many left
8) Square perfume bottles
9) Makeup remover, cleanser, etc.
10) A ton of nail polish

That's all I can remember.   I'm going to go there to do a CP for someone either today or next week, so, I can let you guys know if I see anything else.  

A.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 3, 2006)

*Good finds there in the past*

I just wanted to add that there have a been a few good things I got from this CCO in the past 6 months.  

Moth Brown - I got the last one!
Inventive Quad

I missed out on a whole year of going there though before that being on bedrest for a complicated pregnacy (which turned out fine in the end!).  

A.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 
_Hi Ladies,

I don't post much on Specktra, but noticed this thread.  I live and work in Carlsbad, so, I go there every month after shipment to check it out.  They don't get new MAC stuff every month, but, they did in Mid July.  They had about 2 weeks ago, after the shipment:

1) Pigments in Blue, Pink Opal, Provence, Kitchimas, Gold Dusk (sold out there now), and Softwash Grey (also sold out there)
2) Blotting powders
3) Silver Dusk and Golden Bronze Irridescent Powder
4) Several veluxe pearl e/s like Dazzlelight, Expensive Pink, Flashtrack, Star Violet, and others that are not LE
5) A few LE e/s but nothing that stood out to me, I think Silly Goose, Rio de Rosa, and Wonderfull
6) Lots of new lipglass and some new lipsticks
7) A few of those pleather cased holiday palettes, but, not many left
8) Square perfume bottles
9) Makeup remover, cleanser, etc.
10) A ton of nail polish

That's all I can remember.   I'm going to go there to do a CP for someone either today or next week, so, I can let you guys know if I see anything else.  

A._

 
yeah definitely let me know so i know if its worth taking the time to go when im on vacation...


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 24, 2006)

*August Carlsbad CCO Update*

Hello all,

Well, I went there on my way home from work last night and saw they got their MAC shipment in.  They had a ton of new STILA though, so, if you are into Stila, you should definately go there.  I don't really know Stila that well, but, I saw a bunch of palettes and sets that looked nicer than your average -- ones with clutches and brushes and boxes, etc.

As for the MAC stuff, I was pretty disappointed because I'm really only into their MSF, pigments, e/s, and fluidlines, but this is what I saw:

MSF - None.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pigments - Pink Opal, Rebel Rock Blue
Eyeshadow - Felt Blue (and nothing else!!)
Fluidlines - Iris Eyes, Nonconformist, Royal Wink
Lipsticks and Lipglass - tons!!
Creme color base - tons!!  like 10 or 15!  
Blush - tons!!  like 10 or so
Shadesticks - lots of these too, maybe 8
Eyeliners - around 5 of them
Paints - lots of these as well, maybe 10
Studio Fix, Blot Powders, Bronzing Powder

So, they had alot of stuff I don't really use...I probably won't be going back there anytime soon unless someone really wants something from there that is listed.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks so much... i probably wont be stopping by now b/c i wont end up getting anything...


----------



## angelica (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 
_Pigments - Pink Opal, Rebel Rock Blue_

 

Just great!!  I just spent $37 on Rebelrock Blue from someone on ebay


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Aw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry about that!!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello All,

Well, I went to CCO to check out the inventory for September and they did not get any new MAC stuff in.  They did have a BB Pink Shimmer Brick though, but I don't remember what the price was.  Didn't look like they had any new Stila in either, but, don't know Stila stuff as well.

In MAC, what was left was:

Pigments in Blue and Pink Opal
Fluidline in Iris Eyes, Non-Conformist, Waveline, Royal Wink
E/S in Wonderful, Rio de Rosa, Dazzlelight, and Ingenue Blue
Several lipstick, lipglass
Paints in Architecture, and 3 others
Some cream color bases and cream blushes
The usual makeup remover, creams, random studio fix and concealers
Some brushes (no 187 though)
Two of the holiday 2005 palettes and a lip x6 palette 
No MSFs

Hopefully they will have more stuff in October!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Oct 4, 2006)

they had the chrome glass stuff and not too much else...oh and a pearlizer.....and some decent brushes if you need a discount on brushes.


----------



## antirazor (Nov 3, 2006)

*CCO carlsbad sightings*

today saritalaa and I went to the outlet mall in carlsbad. heres an overview of what they had:

patternmaker brush sets.
patternmaker palettes.
of corset! lipglass
lipglasses from belle azure. (elle [<33!] and one other)
2 lipglasses from the collection that full flame came out with. [they had full flame and one other-- aren't these really old?]
a lot of chromeglasses [auto de femme <33!].
vinyl lipstick? [I noticed this because I like red lips. it's a sheer red kind of like ladybug. does anyone know if it's dc or what collection it came out with?]
glimmer shimmer
hyper real bronzing foundation.
glimmer shimmers
pro product: set powder in porcelain and nw45?
fluidlines
nail laquer
a few e/s including zonk blue.
face care products including microfine refinisher and oil control lotion and others.
studio tech foundation.
hyper real foundation [spf 15 and not spf 15 in a smaller bottle]
select spf 15 foundation.


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 5, 2006)

has anyone been here recently? i'm heading down there in about two weeks for a family reunion type thing and i'd love to stop by...


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 27, 2006)

I went there yesterday!  They didn't have tons of stuff over in the MAC section, but make sure to ask if they have any MAC stuff behind their checkstand (eyeshadows, lashes, etc.)  

What I didn't know is that in the MAC section, they have testers and then you bring those testers to the sales girl and she picks out the new products in boxes behind the counter.  I remember looking at the testers and thinking THAT was the actual product you buy and all of this was kind of a rip off because it was used anyway!  MAN, I probably would have got so much more if I had known that! (Was running late somewhere.)

The SA also said that they get shipments almost every month at the end of the month.  I would totally check back early january if I were you!

Anyway I don't remember alot of what i saw, but for sure they had:

-Shadows: Fountain Bleu, Da Bling, Rule, Love Bud, Purple Shower
-A few mascaras
-Vinyl lipstick
-Lipmixes (i remember a blue one)
-CCBs: Luna, Pearl, Shell, Improper Copper, Fantastic Plastic
-Pink Swoon blush
-MAC fragrances
-tons of skincare
-tons of cosmetic bags
-Fluidlines: Iris Eyes, Non-Conformist, Royal Wink, Blue Peep
-HUGE 174 brush
-Paints: Bare Canvas, Canton Candy, Mauvism and Flammable


----------



## antirazor (Jan 4, 2007)

I was just in here today and they have the silverette case. they also have bait lipglass from lure. overgrown eyeshadow. high bred red lipstick. culturebloom lipstick. and a selection of lashes. about half and half brown and black. LOTS of bags. and some various other stuff. chrome glasses, paints, cheek hues.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Carlsbad, CA*

I was there today and they had about 5 or six laquers including fanplastico, rainbeau, and pink velvet in addition to various tan/nudes, and one copper/brown color. I did see bateu e/s there as well. this list is in Addition to the previous posts from jan.


----------



## antirazor (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Carlsbad, CA*

still have the silverette case for 72 bucks. lots of lip mixes and glosses. same chrome glasses [including uberpeach and pinkocracy, which have just been re-released with chrome and creme] sex ray lipglass from lure. spring bean lustre glass. lots of nail lacquers. fluidline in blue peep, royal wink, and iris eyes.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Carlsbad, CA*

Hello!  Just stopped at the CCO at lunch today in Carlsbad.  I walked away with nothing because S.O. was with me and said, "hey, don't you have alot of those colors already?" and gave me the look.  You know?  

Anyway, here is what I saw:

Overgrown, Spring Up, Budding Beauty, Sensualize, Idol Eyes, Light Ray, Turquatic, Purple Shower
Fountain Bleu, Bateau, Sunday Best(?), Dazzlelight, Swish, Fiction

Intense Eyes Palette, Formal Black Lip sets

Iris Eyes, Blue Peep, Royal Wink

Foundations NC45 and up
Lip glasses
Tint Toon
Adorn, Gold Mousse
Sundressing Body Mousse
Paints
Lipsticks
Patternmaker lip palettes
Lashes
Silverette Vanity Case and other bags
Nailpolishes

Hope that helps!


----------



## antirazor (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Carlsbad, CA*

gosh. I'm in here entirely too often. it's just so close.

they have ALL FOUR holiday lip sets from this year. nightlight pigment. also rose, blue brown and 2 others. and the soiree nordstrom's exclusive for this year in cool. also the cocktail sized shadestick set. LOTS of shadows. budding beauty, botanical, turquatic, fontainbleu, to name a few i remember. shell pearl beauty powder for 14 bucks. practically every skincare product, since they just got new packaging. including wipes, strobe cream, cleanse off oil. still have the silverette case and some lashes. tailored cool lip palette. same old chrome glass, lipglass, pro longwear, lip lacquer, nail lacquer. blushes, paints, pencils, glosses and lip mixes.

that's what i remember.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Carlsbad, CA*

Hey!  Wow!  I should have checked here before I went!  I was there today, unexpectedly, and saw all the Nordstrom Holiday Dress sets still there too.  These are the e/s I can remember:

Rule, Budding Beauty, Light Ray, Sweet Lust, Swiss Chocolate, Overgrown, Spring Up, Turquatic, Purple Shower, Swish, Bateu, Fountain Bleu, PinkSource(?), Soft Brown, Botanical

Here is the other stuff that was there:
Iris Eyes, Blue Peep, Royal Wink

NC45 and up liquid foundation

Nordstrom Holiday Dress Sets

Nordstrom Patternmaker Brush Set

Blue Brown, Pinked Mauve

Margarittes, Tan Ray, Architecture, and other paints
Few lipsticks and some lipglasses
Cream color bases, some foundation powder, etc.

Also, I asked her when they got shipment in and she said last week but they sold most of it out over the weekend already.  So, I asked her what else came but I missed out on.  She said alot of other e/s and she showed me the tester for Texture.  Other pigments they had were Azreal Blue, Shimmertime, Rose, and Night Light.  She also said they got the Formal Black Face Brush set in!!!  I almost got sad that I missed it but she said that they only got 2 in and her and the manager got them so they didn't have any to sell anyway. :\

Also, she said that they never know now when the shipments are.  Sometimes in the middle, sometimes in the beginning, other times at the end, it's all random. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know they used to get it mide month, but, now this makes it harder to figure out when to go, they sell out so fast of stuff. 

Anyway, please keep us posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For you Stila fans, they had alot of the Kajal eyeliners!


----------



## RobynG1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Carlsbad, CA*

I was there last summer and they said they had NO MAC. But I've been to other CCO's and didn't realize the products out were testers either...doh.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Carlsbad, CA CCO*

Hey girls!  

1) Pigments - Night Light, Softwash Grey, Pinked Mauve
2) Fluidlines - Nightfish, Iris Eyes, Blue Peep, Royal Wink
3) Eyeshadows - Overgrown, Spring Up, Purple Shower, Soft Brown, Light Ray, Rule, and a couple others that were there last time I went.  Nothing new though.
4) Nordstrom Holiday sets (not sure exactly which ones, but the ones from this Christmas)

Lashes, lots of lipglasses and lipsticks and paints and nail polishes.  Liquid foundations in the dark colors.

Sorry, I didn't have much time because I was sorta rushing and only had less than 5 min in the store.  I didn't buy anything either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helps!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Carlsbad, CA CCO*

Hello!  

Went there again today at lunch.  I don't think they got a new shipment, but, here are some other things that were there that I forgot to post names for:

Blue Brown Pigment
Bateau, Fountain Bleu, Turquatic

Hope that helps!  I hope they get some new stuff in soon!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Went there this weekend.  They had Sweetie Cakes and Boy Beauty quads, Blue and Fairylite pigments, some of the same e/s and fluidlines that I listed above.  They did have a BB Gold Shimmerbrick though and Peony too.  Nothing else that was interesting that I can remember.


----------



## antirazor (Apr 23, 2007)

just got back. sweetie cakes and boy beauty quads still there [so excited! both came out before i started buying]. along with both quads from untamed. maidenchant blush from lure! and the usual paints/lipsticks/fluidlines/skincare. a varrriety of eyeshadows. mostly pinks and purples. still have the holiday lip sets too.


----------



## rosquared (May 1, 2007)

they still have ciao, manhattan and pink cabana here!!


----------



## stellarx1587 (May 16, 2007)

Well I dropped by yesterday... and here's what they have....

- Boy Beauty Quad
- The purplish quad from Untamed
- A few shades of the brow set
- A few fuidlines
- Zoom Lash in I belive Raven Blue
- A couple pearlizers... I think Hundred Degrees and a lighter one.
- Glitterliner in For The Boys
- E/S's: Turquatic, Beau, Purple Shower, Blu-Noir, Overgrown, Fountainbleu, In Living Pink, Soft Brown, etc.
- Paints: Margrittes, Pixel, Tan Ray, Flammable, Chiarscura (or however you spell it), Graphito, etc.
- Skincare in old packaging
- IPP in Star!
- Blushcreme: Maindenchant, Cherche, Fancy That?, Uncommon, and some other ones
- A few powder blushes
- Some DC and LE nail laquer
- MSF Natural in dark and deep dark
- L/S: Sashimi Mimi, Euroflash, Overdone, Vegas Volt, Zandra, Morange, etc.
L/G & Lacquer: Vibrational, Crystal Rose, Opal, Veneer, Poco Pink, and others that I can't remember

Well I tried to remember as much as I could... but I am missing a few things... anyways... HTH!!!


----------



## JillBug (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_Well I dropped by yesterday... and here's what they have....

- Boy Beauty Quad
- The purplish quad from Untamed
- A few shades of the brow set
- A few fuidlines
- Zoom Lash in I belive Raven Blue
- A couple pearlizers... I think Hundred Degrees and a lighter one.
- Glitterliner in For The Boys
- E/S's: Turquatic, Beau, Purple Shower, Blu-Noir, Overgrown, Fountainbleu, In Living Pink, Soft Brown, etc.
- Paints: Margrittes, Pixel, Tan Ray, Flammable, Chiarscura (or however you spell it), Graphito, etc.
- Skincare in old packaging
- IPP in Star!
- Blushcreme: Maindenchant, Cherche, Fancy That?, Uncommon, and some other ones
- A few powder blushes
- Some DC and LE nail laquer
- MSF Natural in dark and deep dark
- L/S: Sashimi Mimi, Euroflash, Overdone, Vegas Volt, Zandra, Morange, etc.
L/G & Lacquer: Vibrational, Crystal Rose, Opal, Veneer, Poco Pink, and others that I can't remember

Well I tried to remember as much as I could... but I am missing a few things... anyways... HTH!!!_

 

i might just have to stop by there later today. i live right down the street and i never go there!


----------



## allThingsGirl (May 27, 2007)

Anyone been there recently?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I went today to do a CP for someone and I saw this:

- Pearlizer in Apripeach, Good as Gold
- Fluidlines in Nightfish, Ostentatious, Royal Wink, Lithograph, Jadeye, Iris Eyes
- E/S in Fontainbleu, Overgrown, In Living Pink, Purple Shower, Melton Mauve
- Star powder
- Nordstrom Formal Black sets
- Formal Black lip palette (not sure which)
- Very few lipglass, paints, lipsticks, and shadesticks
- Boy Beauty Quad
- Lots of blushes 
- No pigments or MSFs

Hope that helps!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 5, 2007)

i went today and was rather disappointed.  saw the same things allThingsGirl saw....and i did ask the girls working there if they had more MAC stuff.  they said what's displayed is all they have and that they just received a shipment (and only get shipments monthly)

i ended up buying a bottle of Fix+, but honestly wasn't impressed that it was priced at $12 - guess i was expecting a bigger discount.  

is it a hit and miss, or is there a way to actually a certain time to go get the new stuff?  like was going today (4th of July) a bad idea?  it really wasn't too busy - i've had harder times finding parking at that outlet on weekends than i did today.


----------



## perfectcover (Jan 1, 2008)

I went to the CCO yesterday and here is a list of what was there:

LIPS (lots of lipsticks, this is what I remember):
Blast O Blue
Strange and Exotic
Pink Cabana
Curtsy
ALL the slimshines except for Bare, Pleasing, and Pink D Lush
Flowerosophy l/g
Posh it Up p/g
Angel Cream p/g
Sublime culture l/p
A set of clear lipglass (3 in the set)
4 different tinted lip conditioners


EYES
Pandimonium e/s quad
Mercurial mineral e/s
concrete e/s
Moonflower e/s
6 different fluidlines (incl. sweet sage)
Loud lash mascara in Noisy black
Zoomlash mascara in a blue color 
Mangomix s/s and Royal hue s/s (there were 5 more)
Architecture paint
Untitled paint
Canton candy paint
Base light paint
Bamboom paint
Chiaroscuro paint
LOTS OF PIGMENTS THAT I JUST REALIZED I DIDN'T LOOK AT =(
ALL the browshaders

FACE
ALL studio mist foundations
Studio stick foundations
and lots more
mineralized foundation in dark

*I went right before closing and they HAD ALL the BARBIE e/s but put them away before I got there. =(  Boo.

Hope this helps at least 1 person out.

Have a Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Thanks perfectcover! I think I have seen all of those but they will be getting new shipment in this month for MAC. But does anyone know when??


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay nevermind. lol I just called them to find out and they said they are "not sure" if they will be getting new MAC stuff. Which is BS because they are the ones that put orders out and MAC is selling like hotcakes. But I know they do get their shipment at the end of each month.  Im gonna check it out!


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 17, 2008)

i went today and they had....

almost all brow shaders
copperclast, cocomotion, viz a violet, off the radar pigments 
astonish all over gloss
only 1 eyeshadow (endless love)
pandemonium quad
couple tinted lip conditioners
no msfs
deep dark msf natural
peacocky, oxidate glitter liner
inkspill liquid last liner 
the orange charged water
most skincare in old packaging 
some nail polishes
mango mix and shimmermint shadestick
a dark purple paint

and i think that's it.

edit: they also had fleurry blush


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 15, 2008)

I went there this past weekend and this is what they had:

New brush sets
Few pigments and glitters
Tons of blushes
Lots of skincare products
A few shadows (jewel blue, purple shower, floral fantasy, felt blue, and some others)
Liquid last liners in almost all the colors
Shadesticks (Corn, Mangomix, crimsonaire, royal hue etc)
Lots of lipglasses, chromeglasses, 3Dglass and lipsticks
Brow set and concealers in different shades

HTH!


----------



## candidilyme (Apr 18, 2008)

I went there tonight and they had pretty much the same things.
shadesticks: royal hue, crimsonaire, blurburry, gracious me, corn, shimmermint, silver bleu
paints: base light, graphito, mauvism, bamboo, a light green one, 
blushes: coygirl, blunt, hushbaby?, and 5 others that i can't remember the names of right now
glitter liners: lime dandy, peacocky, oxidate, and others
lipsticks: 2N, sashimi mimi, orchidazzle, blast o blue, strange hybrid,vivacious, pleasing slimeshine, and a bunch of other lipsticks 
lipgloss: angel cream, perfectly pink, and a bunch more
pigments: jewelmarine glitter, reved up, viz a violet, helium, quick frost, astonish all over gloss, there were 2 more but i can't remember 
all the brow shaders, old skincare, some foundation in random colors and the face and eye brush set from holiday 07. 

HTH!


----------



## lahlalove (Jul 5, 2008)

has anyone gone lately? I was gonna drive down there to shop anyways...but mainly at cco..haha, so i wanted to know if its worth it.


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 6, 2008)

I went a couple of days ago! They had a ton of stuff, unfortunately I don't remember all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not many eyeshadows: Rose Blanc, Felt Blue, Purple Shower. Lots of Shadesticks! I picked up Beige-ing, but remember Corn, Shimmermint, Shimmersand, Crimsonaire. Lots of skincare and lashes. A few blushes (I picked up Emote). A few pigments - only remember Helium and Viz-A-Violet. SOOO many lipsticks and lipglasses. A few makeup bags. I'd say it's worth a stop by!

Sorry, there was more but it was a trip on a whim so I didn't take careful note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do recall Hug Me, Hue, Freckleton, Blankety lipsticks but there were a TON. I only remember those because those are what I wanted, ha.


----------



## mac*lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamie89* 

 
_I went a couple of days ago! They had a ton of stuff, unfortunately I don't remember all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not many eyeshadows: Rose Blanc, Felt Blue, Purple Shower. Lots of Shadesticks! I picked up Beige-ing, but remember Corn, Shimmermint, Shimmersand, Crimsonaire. Lots of skincare and lashes. A few blushes (I picked up Emote). A few pigments - only remember Helium and Viz-A-Violet. SOOO many lipsticks and lipglasses. A few makeup bags. I'd say it's worth a stop by!

Sorry, there was more but it was a trip on a whim so I didn't take careful note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do recall Hug Me, Hue, Freckleton, Blankety lipsticks but there were a TON. I only remember those because those are what I wanted, ha._

 

thanks girl i am going tomorrow


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 16, 2008)

I just went by there and they had tonsssss of lipsticks and lipglasses!!! I mean tonsssssssssssssssss. Mostly the discontinued popular ones. They even had palatial lustreglasss!

Tons of paints. lots of shadesticks such as corn, crimsonaire etc.

Liquid last liners like molten sol and a few others.

Sadly not very many pigments ( I think there were 1 and then a glitter) and 3 shadows which were bleh (felt blue, purple shower, forgot the other one).
They had all of the antiquetease brush sets and palettes.

They also had the 183 brush which is sooooo cute.
And the pearlizer set that comes with the 181SE and OMG it was only 20 bucks!!!

I bought both brushes. lol


----------



## Purple (Sep 18, 2008)

I went two days ago and they don't have too much stuff. They had fix+ (old package), a  few shadesticks (corn, shimmermoss, beige-in), paints (flammable, base light, chartreusse, artjam), like 10 lipsticks= 4N, Back to del rio,  ( I got barely lit and sparks can fly), 3N lipglass, only 3 eyeshadows, like 6 different brush sets and that is all that I can remember. I think that Las Americas has a lot more stuff than Carlsbad.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just there yesterday - They also had -
Your Ladyship pigment
2 Eye palettes - Holiday 07 - I am guessing cool and smokey
Softsparkle eye pencils set - Holiday 07
3 Lip bag sets Holiday 07
2 Sizes of the white flat topped brush (sorry dont remember #)


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 25, 2008)

how much cheaper?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 7, 2008)

I went there this past weekend and they had new shipment!

FAFI everything!
183 and 185 brushes
Holiday 07 brush sets and palettes and lippies, softsparkle pencil sets etc.
Off The Radar, Steel Blue, Gold Mode, Aire-De Blu, Pink Glitter, and more!
Shadows were the same as before.
Shadesticks in Mango Mix, Crimsonaire, and Fresh Cement
Most of the skincare line in OLD PACKAGING
Darker shades of foundation, concealer etc.
Liquid last liner in molten sol etc.
Brow sets
More lipglasses and lippies. Oh they had the See Thru lip stain thats in the Ungaro collection.


----------



## x33cupcake (Nov 4, 2008)

anyone been here in a while? if so what did you see?


----------



## goodfairygurl17 (Nov 4, 2008)

Im going today so i will let everyone know what they have!!

Samantha


----------



## candidilyme (Nov 19, 2008)

hi guys i went tonight and here's what i remember...

skincare:
 - all three charged waters
 - shave stuff
 - a bunch of other stuff

lipstick:
 - naked to the core
 - inner hue
 - 4 n
 - strawbaby
 - not so innocent
 - fresh brew
 - hug me 

lipglass:
 - a whole truckload' 
 - pink lemonade 

pigments:
 - tea time
 - reflects very pink
 - the green one from the nordstroms exclusive
 - bell bottom blue 
 - quick frost?? 
 - viz a violet 

other stuff:
 - 2 of the petit gloss things
 - some eyebrow shaders 
 - some foundation 
 - light flush msf 
 - like 6 different brush sets 
 - the cash yes nailpolish 

sorry. i know i forgot a lot but it's late and that's al i remember.


----------



## mailodie247 (Nov 26, 2008)

has anyone recently seen anything?


----------



## x33cupcake (Nov 26, 2008)

light flush msf!! did they still have a lot left?


----------



## MelanieMAC (Nov 26, 2008)

does anyone know if they still have the 185 brush? i want it sooo bad! if so would anyone be willing to cp it to me??


----------



## mailodie247 (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodfairygurl17* 

 
_Im going today so i will let everyone know what they have!!

Samantha_

 
hii so what did you see? =)


----------



## i_love_mac (Dec 1, 2008)

Let me know if anything?? MSF


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 4, 2008)

I went over there during Black Friday and here is what I remember...

*Skincare: (old packaging)*
Charged Waters
Shave Gels & Cream
Fix +
Moisture Control Lotion
Green Gel Cleanser
Creme Wash
Oil Control Lotion
Fast Response Eye Cream
Strobe Cream
Microfine Refinisher
and a whole lot of other stuff lol

*Face: (mostly NC37 & darker)*
Studio Sticks
Select Cover Up
Studio Finish
Studio Finish Concealer
Studio Mist 
Beauty Powder Blush - Serenely & Feeling
Fafi Belightful
Cream Blushes - Posey & Sweet William
Heatherette Smooth Harmony

*Brushes: (mostly Holiday 2007)*
Antiquitease Face & Eye sets
Color Forum brush sets
185
224
and other d/c brushes for eyes and lips

*Eyes:*
Dual Side Eye Pencils and other color eye kohls
Shadesticks - Pink Couture, SeaMe, Fresh Cement, Shimmersand, Gentle Lentil,the light green one and Crimsonaire
All Mcqueen paintpots
Mosscape p/p
Liquid Last Liners - Molten Sol, Visionaire, Dress Khaki
Paints - a few of them can't recall names
Reflects Very Pink
Reflects Turquatic
Bell Bottom Blue p/m
Cocomotion p/m
Gilded Green p/m (from Color Forum)
Viz A Violet p/m
Pen N Pink e/s
Poison Pen e/s
Plum Dressing e/s
Holiday 2007 eye palettes
Color Forums eye palettes
Eyebrow shaders


*Lips:*
A whole lot of good stuff!!!
Wide range of lipsticks, glasses and gelees
lip conditioners

thats all I can remember!!


----------



## errrkah (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't been there in awhile, I like the San Ysidro one much better bc the manager at the Carlsbad one is sooo snotty sometimes! Everytime I call she acts like I'm bugging her! UGH.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Feb 26, 2009)

I just went today.. this is what I can remember


*Lips*
  Heatherette: Sock Hop
  Fafi Squeeze it l/g
  Naughty Nauticals: Ensign, Love Knot, Hey Sailor lustreglasses
  Neo Sci Fi: Soft & Slow, Supreme, Naked Space 
  Electroflash: Li' Hot Pepper
  Plushglasses: bingo, oh-oh, hot stuff, foolishly fab … some others too 
  Lull l/g
  Prize Petal l/g
  Avarice l/g
  Rich & Ripe l/g
  Crystal Rose l/g
  Pink Lemonade l/g
  Magnetique l/g (i think this is the one that will be in Rose Romance?)
  Opal lustreglass
  5 or so chromeglasses
8 or so lipgelees

  2 tinted lip conditioners 
  didnt see any tendertones though!
- someone else was monopolizing the lipsticks so i gave up on that one completely


*Eyes*
  Fafi quad 1 & 2
    Naughty Nauticals: Shore Leave
Cool Heat: Warm Chill, Cool Heat
  Color Forms eye palettes in warm and cool
  most of the Neo Sci Fi shadows
  5 shadesticks
  McQueen Paint Pots
  Powerpoint Liner Lilacky and some other liners

  Curiositease Softsparkle Pencil Set
..thats all i can remember for the shadows


    Jewelmarine glitter brilliants
  reflects Very Pink

  Mineralized skinfinish: Warmed, Light Spark. 

  and a LOT of nail polishes!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Feb 26, 2009)

what colors of mcqueen paint pots did you see? i need some


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Would anyone be willing to CP me warmed MSF? Thanks!!

I can also do trades if you are looking for something. Just PM me.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw all three McQueen PaintPots: Electro Sky, Pharaoh, and Otherwordly


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Feb 27, 2009)

if someone goes back to this CCO soon can someone do a CP for me? i got paypal i would like to get electro sky and otherwordly paint pots


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

They don't have Otherworldy paintpot anymore. Its Rollickin from Fafi. Sorry gals! But the other two from McQueen are still there.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 2, 2009)

ok thanks i just found my electro sky paint pot so ill keep looking for otherwordly


----------



## Rocki Fatale (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello ladies!

I was just there yesterday. They don't have Otherworldly anymore, but they have Pharoah and Rollickin'.

I went yesterday and picked up Rollickin', Warm Chill e/s, Silverbleu shadestick, and Fresh Green Mix mieral eyeshadow. They also have two of the Fafi quads, and a ton of lipglass that I didn't get to look through completely because the fiance was getting antsy.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 8, 2009)

I went yesterday and they had pretty much the same things.... no MSFs left though. 

for lips they had fafi lipsticks in utterly frivolous and strawbaby. lots of l/g still, including heatherette sock hop, 3N, 1N, atmospheric, explicit, bare truth, culture clash, boldheart, pop mode in addition to the ones i posted about a week ago.

e/s: evening aura, time & space (Neo sci fi), poison pen, petalescent, pen n pink, fade, warming trend, shore leave, warm chill, cool heat. Fafi Quad 1 & 2

pigments: viz-a-violet, circa plum, gold stroke, smoke signals

they also had all 3 Nordstrom color form brush sets


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay so I went there yesterday. They had a lot less than the last post that was mentioned here. The lady said that they get shipments once a month and to call them ahead of time if you are looking for a particular item. 

The brush selection sucked; there were some blush/face ones and a couple of fluffy eyeshadow brushes. 

The pigments available were Smoke Signals, Circa Plum and I think another one...not sure.

There was Pharaoh p/p. They had a fluidline (forgot the name) it was a bright bluish-greenish shade, I believe. They had a bunch of lipglasses and lipsticks, old packaging of strobe cream, microfinisher refiner (or whatever it's called). They had fafi 1 and 2 quads. Some nude (Fleshpot) and pinkish lipsticks. Nothing too special.

There were some lashes and a bunch of other random foundation/concealer stuff but that's about it.

Quite a disappointment.

I'd say wait til their next shipment. cAll ahead for details.


----------



## Monakhd (Mar 20, 2009)

If Smoke Signals Pigment is still available, can anybody do a CP for me?


----------



## cynnasugar (Apr 13, 2009)

i was there about a week ago.  can't remember most of what i saw there, but this is what i remember:

both heatherette bp (alpha girl & smooth harmony)
both fafi e/s quads
time & space e/s from neo sci-fi
MES -- two to glow, play on plums, etc.
small selection of l/g -- incl: electrolush, rich & ripe, love knot, ensign, etc.
small selection of l/s -- incl: fleshpot (pro, satin), morange, buoy o buoy, ahoy there, soft pause, etc.
np -- vestral white (along with about 3-4 others)
there were some holiday sets from 2008 and maybe 2007?


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 19, 2009)

as of yesterday, they still have the Fafi quads, and just got some Suite Array, i saw Ocean2, Shallow v Deep, and i think Counterparts?. they also have the 2008 holiday Passions of Red e/s set in Intriguing Scarlet: 6 Warm Eyes, Devoted Poppy: 6 Classic Eyes, as well as some of the lip palettes.

pigments: viz-a-violet, smoke signals, and now they have steel blue

they also have Reflects glitter in Very Pink

lips - not much new, they still have Fafi in Squeeze it, and Neo sci fi l/g in Supreme, but other than that not much else new


----------



## x33cupcake (Apr 25, 2009)

do you ladies know if rollickin paint pot is still available?!


----------



## YesicaElana (May 6, 2009)

I went about a week ago.

They have pretty much every shadow from the Cool Heat Collection.
Both Fafi Quads.
Nice neutral shadows, I can't remember the names but they're from the permanent and they're light brown neutrals.
There's also Henna from BBR
And lots of nude lipsticks such as Freckletone.

I'll probably go back in the next week or 2 but the ladies there are pretty nice so call and see what they've got or if they have a product you're looking for.


----------



## CheeSauce (May 18, 2009)

I am planning to go to Carlsbad outlets this weekend, does anyone know how it compares to the outlets in Cabazon?? I am so excited to go


----------



## MonBlanCesS (May 25, 2009)

I went on Saturday(5/23) although I was kind of in a rush I will try to list what I saw as best as I can. If you're taking a trip to San Diego you HAVE to go to Las Americas Outlets in San Ysidro, it is to die for!!!

(All in new packaging)
Fast Eye Response
Oil Control lotion
Green gel cleanser
Studio Moisture Fix with Spf 15
Shave Cream
3 different Charge Waters

I really can't remember what eyeshadows I saw but I do remember both Fafi quads being there.
A lot of Glitters and like two Pigments
Intriguing Scarlet 6 Warm Eyes palette from holiday 08 
Heatherette Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder
Fafi Strawbaby Lipstick
Fafi Utterly Frivolous lipstick
3 Neo Sci-Fi lipsticks
Neo Sci-Fi Naked Space lipgloss
Neo Sci-Fi Supreme lipgloss
Neo Sci-Fi Soft & Slow lipgloss
Pink Karat lustreglass
Hey Sailor lustreglass
Love Knot lustreglass
about 10 other lipglosses
about 6 pro long wear lipcolour
about 6 lip stick conditioner 
About 5 mattene's
By Degrees and Lovey-Dove Slimshines along with 3 others
Novel Twist Cool Pearlizer Set with 181se kabuki brush
MAC Enchanting Vermillian Fashion Eye set from holiday 08
2 of the Adoring Carmen lip sets from holiday 08
brush sets from the holiday 08
Heirlooms 5 eye brush set from holiday 07
all 3 Colour Forms brush sets from Nordstrom
213 brush
179 buffer brush


----------



## pinagham (May 31, 2009)

I made a trip there today, the selection was pretty disappointing but the very friendly sales associates told me that they are getting more in towards the end of June/early July.  Here are some things I remembered seeing:

Reflects (hot?) Pink Glitter
Jewelmarine Glitter
Smoke Signals Pigment
Viz-a-violet Pigment
Mega-Rich Pigment
Fresh Cement Shadestick
Penny Shadestick
A pink shadestick (I think it was Pink Couture)
A light green shadestick

Most of the items from the last post seem to be there as well.  I'm going to try to hit up the Ontario one some time next week; I was there a couple weeks ago and they seemed to have a bunch of things.  Happy shopping!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 8, 2009)

I just went this saturday for the first time.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/c...9/#post1665276 

Refer to my small haul for what I bought/saw.


----------



## cmariemac (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi I went there a couple days ago and saw
both fafi quads 
holiday palettes
lip palettes
time and space 
talent pool
glamour check
purple shower
flammable
a few other paints, a black one I think and some nudes
2 metal x shadow- bronze and I can't recall the other
tons of glitter liners some from hello kitty
heatherette blue and black liner
lip liners
fleshpot (I got 2)
some fafi lipstick
lots of le lipstick
blast o blue
tons of l/g
naked space
the dark one from fafi
pink lemonade
ensign
lip 65
so many others!
lip gelees
slimshines


----------



## starlightx (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I went there today (7/6/09) and they had - (sorry, I don't remember many names!) 
some of the dual-sided lip things (no idea what they're called)
some lip gelees 
slimshines 
the Fafi e/s quads
holiday lip pallettes
some e/s pallettes (they had a giant gem on them, and they came in purpley-pink and i think red) 
3 paintpots (Girl Friendly, [or something about a girl] and some others)
Probably around 6 shadows
~4-5 pigments (cocomotion, a violet-y color, gold rush, and some others)
The red holiday brush sets
some skincare
2 MES
glitter liners
some lipglass and lustreglass
lipliners
concealer sticks
tons of lipstick
paints (flammable and some others)
some others

I got the eye brush set because I had only around $40. I really wanted to look around but there was a creepy old man looking for a concealer (?) and I wanted to GTFO. =P


----------



## cherieamourr (Jul 16, 2009)

Just. Left and I saw a msf medium dark natural and shimmer
 colouur form palettes and brush sets
glitter liners and when I was at the counter saw a big box of talent pool


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 23, 2009)

I JUST returned from San Diego yesterday. A lot of what was there has been mentioned..I only saw 2 paint pots (Girl Friendly and Greenstroke?). Shadows included Mink and Sable, Samoa Silk, and a few from Neo Sci. I ended up buying Utterly Frivolous ls from Fafi and Soft N Slow from Neo Sci.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 27, 2009)

I was there today but I didn't have a lot of time to look since I was there with family and it wasn't all about me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But they had the shadowy lady quad, femme fi, girl friendly paint pot (as well as another I don't remember), knight, grand entrance (starflash), glamour check (starflash)...I ended up getting this one, Top Hat, two metal x, and several other e/s...I know there were some mes duos there too, one that I really liked and almost got...I forget the names. Didn't have time to really browse over anything else but I like the selection there a lot better than Orange, and it was also better than the last time I went to this same location


----------



## YesicaElana (Jul 31, 2009)

I went today and this is what I remember

BBR shadows: Knight, French Cuff, Henna
Starflash: Glamour Check, Sunset B., Top Hat, Go, Grand Entrance, Talent Pool, Go, Lotusland
Other shadows: Scene, Mineralize shadows

EVERYTHING from the Monogram collection...lipsticks, glasses, powders, shimmer powders, and fragrance.

Red She said lippies, Holiday sets, Fafi sets MSF natural/shimmer in medium

Neo Sci Fi naked space, supreme glosses and a couple lippies, Ensign, Love Knot, Buoy O Buoy lipstick, Viva Glam II and VI

A bunch of slim shines from cool heat

Honestly most of it was from Monogram

Warm pigment set, Mega-Rich, Coco-Motion, and 2 more


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 10, 2009)

I noticed that most of what they had was from monogram or old holiday sets. But they did have Fafi Strawbaby which made me happy.


----------



## AmandaCA (Sep 4, 2009)

I went today. Here's what I can remember:

Pigments: Mega rich, mutiny, antique green, a few more
Eyeshadows: a TON. Warming Trend, Time & Space, Vellum, Scene, Purple Shower, Lotusland, Top Hat, Submarine, Star by Night, Talent Pool, French Cuff, Henna basically ALL of the mineralize duos and trios eyeshadows & a few more, some creams and Metal X
Palettes: Fafi quads, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, lip palettes from Fascinating Ruby, 
Foundation: A lot of Hyper Real, Face and Body in C5, some powders from Monogram
Blushes: Hello Kitty in Tahitian Sand and Pretty Baby, mostly creamy ones
Paint pots: 2 green ones and Quite Natural
Shadesticks: Fresh Cement, Sea Me, Silverbleu, Pink Couture, Penny, Lucky Jade
No MSFs
A lot of LE lip sticks, lip glosses, lipliners and slimshines.
Eyeliners: a lot of glitter liners, Raven Kohl Power, I think there was 1 Orpheus left
A lot of nail polishes
A few paints like Flammable


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Sep 5, 2009)

i went today, they also have the HK sheer mystery powders (the ones with the swarovski compact), all three but theyre $63 apiece, which is still kinda pricey imo


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm jealous!  The CCO near me (Camarillo) doesn't have Top Hat!


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandaCA* 

 
_I went today. Here's what I can remember:

Pigments: Mega rich, mutiny, antique green, a few more
Eyeshadows: a TON. Warming Trend, Time & Space, Vellum, Scene, Purple Shower, Lotusland, Top Hat, Submarine, Star by Night, Talent Pool, French Cuff, Henna basically ALL of the mineralize duos and trios eyeshadows & a few more, some creams and Metal X
Palettes: Fafi quads, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, lip palettes from Fascinating Ruby, 
Foundation: A lot of Hyper Real, Face and Body in C5, some powders from Monogram
Blushes: Hello Kitty in Tahitian Sand and Pretty Baby, mostly creamy ones
Paint pots: 2 green ones and Quite Natural
Shadesticks: Fresh Cement, Sea Me, Silverbleu, Pink Couture, Penny, Lucky Jade
No MSFs
A lot of LE lip sticks, lip glosses, lipliners and slimshines.
Eyeliners: a lot of glitter liners, Raven Kohl Power, I think there was 1 Orpheus left
A lot of nail polishes
A few paints like Flammable_

 
Yup! went today and they pretty much had the same stuff...maybe less*bad memory sorry*. I remeber Hyper real foundation in NC200 and NW300. Also the face and body foundation in C5. Same shadows and the Shadowy Lady, Tempting quad, and fafi quads...Hello Kitty beauty powders and Mystery Powders, Same eyeshadows*including the mineralize*, Same pigments and some reflects glitter in Very Pink and a teal/turquoise one...Jewel*something...*, I remeber Naked Space lipgloss and 1n lipgloss...many others. Some face products like Strobe cream and lightfull cream...and a few nail lacquers. The lady there said they would be getting a new shippment in about 2 weeks...so to call in before! hope this helps some ppl!


----------



## YesicaElana (Oct 23, 2009)

I went today...there was a lot of stuff so I hope I remember it all.

Tons of brushes
239, 217, 224, 227, 222, 231, 109, 190, 129, 316 and quite a few more
Mineralize shadow duos Odd Couple, Two to Glow something with Silver in the name and  2 trios. There were 7 in all
7 Pigments including Mutiny, Cocomotion, Old Gold, Naval Blue and A purple one
Popster lip conditioner and 2 other Hello Kitty lippies
Tons of shadows
No new lippies
4 Cremesheen glasses
Beauty powder from Ungaro collection
Refined Golden
Dame Edna powders
Hyper Real..the darkest was NW300
Color Forms palettes
Holiday sets
Prep n Prime face
Pearl Glides (greenish and brown)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 12, 2009)

Any updates? I might be going this weekend


----------



## Sythua (Dec 7, 2009)

*CCCO (carlsbad outlets,CA)*

Has any one been there lately, is there any good MAC?


----------



## obscuria (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: CCCO (carlsbad outlets,CA)*

I was there about a month and a half ago. At the time, the selection was pretty small, but I find that the selection depends on when you go.

I got a great deal on some mac brush sets (5 brushes for $87) when I went.
Also, some good paint pots were available too.


----------



## Sythua (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: CCCO (carlsbad outlets,CA)*

When did you go?


----------



## Tete-A-Tint (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: CCCO (carlsbad outlets,CA)*

I visited during christmas '09 and found tons of brushes! 
219 
217 
231 
109 
116 
150 
gah!!!


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: CCCO (carlsbad outlets,CA)*

any updates?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 3, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 9, 2010)

I went today....let me see what I remember off the top of my head:

Most of the holiday 2009 stuff (I didn't see pigment sets but I did see the boxes they came in at a separate display in the store..but didn't ask anyone...so they could be there, not sure)

Quads: Tempting, In the Gallery, Tone Grey

MSFs: Perfect Topping, Porcelain Pink, one other that was more of a bronzer looking one...Plus two MSFN with the shimmer side to it (half MSFN, half shimmer).

A LOT of pigments in the original size jars: Kitchsmas (sp?), Heritage Rouge, Cocomotion....a lot more too!

A bright pink blush with a rose swirl on top? 
An Emmanuel Ungaro blush
Strada blush

Greenstroke paintpot (which they seem to always have lol)

I skimmed the l/s, don't really remember names for any of them

All the brushes were face brushes or the travel size ones

There were several eyeshadows...I would say about 8. I was hoping to see Femme Fi there (just for a b/u) but nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Nothing great as far as single e/s...several grays, Sunset B, a couple of eyeshadows from Style Warriors, and one that looked like Warming trend


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 19, 2010)

I went to this CCO today...here's what I remember (I was trying not to spend a lot of $$ so I did not look as thoroughly as I usually do, sorry!)

- all of the palettes from holiday '09
- the brights l/g set from holiday 
- 1 pigment set (warms, I think) from holiday
- those random sets from holiday
- at least one of the nordies lip bags from last summer
- a ton of brush sets
- several nail polishes
- LOTS of full size pigments such as... Mutiny, Kitschmas, Circa Plum, Antique Green, Antique Gold ?, Violet, Black Black, Heritage Rouge, Gold Mode, Coppering ?, I know they definitely do not have Tan, Pink Bronze ?, or Vanilla-- those were sold out and marked accordingly. There are more but memory is failing me, sorry gals.
- those holiday eye sets that included a pigment, mini mascara, and eyeliner
- naked honey salve, body wash, and lotion
- deep sigh tendertone
- some TLC that was a hot pink color
- a ton of slimshines!!
- lil sizzler, slicked pink lip gelees (there were 2 more but I don't recall the names)
- about 8 lipsticks or whatever but I didn't look very hard at them
- about a dozen lipglasses including Queen Bee, Ensign, Love Knot, Red Devil, at least one from Fafi, one from Style Warriors-- the brown one I think?, Rich 'n Ripe, a lot of shades that have been d/c'ed a long time.
- photorealism quad, in the gallery quad, tempting quad
- blushes: earth to earth, improvise, cheek 'n cheerful ?, strada, I wanna say one more but I don't recall sorry gals
- MSFs - porcelain pink, cheeky bronze, sunny by nature, medium/shimmer
- a few lip liners that I think are still in the regular line
- single e/s: I remember seeing silverthorn, fashion, and a bunch I already had so I kinda ignored them. I think vibrant grape was there in style warriors packaging. There was also something there in a very bright limey green.
- A few MES trios
- some of those dumb e/s duos in the slide-out packaging that were epic fail
- summer rose BP from a rose romance
- the usual suspects as far as charged waters, cleanser, etc.
- a few random concealers in wand packaging - ???
- some loose highlighter powders, did not check out which ones
- at least one powder from monogram - I just remember seeing the compact
- brushes were boring. there were a couple foundation brushes, that wonky little tiny mascara fan brush, the spoolie (who would spend more than $1 on a spoolie brush I don't know...!), etc.
- one face in a box kit (the one w/ shimpagne MSF)


----------



## jujubot (Aug 29, 2010)

I was able to go to the CCO in Carlsbad today.  I was not able to take detailed notes, but here is what I remember (sorry, I forgot the names of a lot of items):

-MSFs in Perfect Topping, Porcelain Pink, and Refined
-Liberty of London Beauty Powder in Shell Pearl and Summer Rose
-Liberty of London Blushes in Dirty Plum and Prim and Proper
-Deep Sigh Tendertone
-Two lip gelees (sorry, forgot the names)
-a few eye shadows from the Style Warriors Collection
-quite a few brush sets
-at least 10 different full size pigments in the original jars
-Tinted lip conditioner (pink color)
-2 lip gelees 
-Fafi Eyes 2 quad
-4 or 5 eye shadow quads
-Strada Blush
-Dreammaker eye shadow, some style warriors eye shadows
-two types of face sprays?
-Box kit with Shimpagne MSF, nuance blush, Play on Plums MES, and 181se brush
-The individual brushes weren't too impressive.


----------



## MsHaight (Aug 30, 2010)

If they still have vanilla and heritage rouge pigment, I was wondering if anyone would do a CP for me? I live near the Gilroy CCO and would be willing to do a CP in return. Let me know!


----------



## beautytraveler (Aug 31, 2010)

would love a CP for prim & proper. if anyone can help, please pm me


----------



## sweetkiss (Nov 30, 2010)

Stopped by like ten min before they closed so couldn't look too detailedly xD

  	-They still have Porcelain Pink
  	-Three lip gelees (moistly and 2 others didnt look at their names)
	-about 10 eye shadows. Dreammaker (didn't look at any really. few liberty of london ones)
  	-naked honey powder
	-last years holiday sets (lipglass, pigment vials, & face kit + lip kit)
  	-a lot of lipglosses - icecapade, 3n, 2n, red devil, liberty of london ones, style warrior ones, etc
  	-a lot of dazzleglass
	-at least 10 different full size pigments in the original jars
	-Tinted lip conditioner (dark rose color)
	-3 eye shadow quads
  	-few mineralized eye shadows
	-two types of face sprays?
	-Box kit with Shimpagne MSF, nuance blush, Play on Plums MES, and 181se brush
	-individual brushes: 129sh, 136, mascara spoolie, few eye brushes (the squareish cut one?), body brush(?)
  	-pigments: violet, mutiny, spirtualize, kietche, few other blue/green ones in OJ and 2 pigments in new jars
  	didn't look at the lipsticks cuz they were over the counter and didn't want to buy lipsticks anyway


----------



## jujubot (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any recent updates for this CCO?  Thanks!


----------



## perfectcover (Jan 21, 2011)

Just did a visit today and here is what I remember.  Enjoy!

  	Aside from what SWEETKISS mentioned, there were the following:

  	Charged waters (Renewal Defense and Revitalizing)
  	Shadesticks (I forgot the names)
  	Plush Black mascara
  	Dazzle Lash mascara
  	Sublime Shine dazzleglass creme
  	Lots of lashes
  	A few make up brushes
  	Most wanted slimshine
  	Swelter slimshine
  	Fafi bag (large)
  	Lots of lip palettes
  	Lots of pigments
  	Make up bags



  	MAC Naked Honey Collection '09:
  	She's a Star l/g
  	Queen Bee l/g
  	Buzz l/g
  	Pollinator e/s
  	Golden nectar highlight powder
  	Naked Honey skin salve
  	Naked Honey hand and body cream
  	Africanimal perfume
  	Naked Honey Perfume

  	MAC Spring Forecast Collection '09:
  	Gold Dust l/g
  	Hush Hush Rose l/g
  	Malibu Peach nail lacquer
  	Imperial Splendour nail lacquer
  	Abalone shell nail lacquer

  	MAC Give Me Liberty of London Collection '10:
  	Free to Be e/s
  	Birds and Berries e/s
  	2 l/g which I forgot the names of
  	Vestral White nail lacquer

  	MAC To the Beach '10:
  	Shimmermoss e/s
  	Humid e/s
  	Scorcher nail lacquer
  	To the Beach bag
  	Bronzing powder (don't remember which one)

  	MAC Nail Trend '10:
  	Jade Dragan nail lacquer
  	Ming Blue nail lacquer
  	Earthly Harmony nail lacquer


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 22, 2011)

GAH!  They sell MAC?!  -__-  I didn't realize so when I went to the outlet I didn't even bother going in.  Thanks for the heads up everyone!


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Jun 11, 2011)

I recently went to the cco in carlsbad but for me it was a bust I only got two things from there.But I took some pics enjoy.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pics- I think I see Magnetic Fields e.s from style warriors there  I have been looking for that lately since I've seen one of my fav Youtubers using it constantly.  Going to make a drive up there today I am thinking... I can let you guys know if there's anything new


----------



## CLO89 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all!   Has anyone had a chance to visit the Carlsbad CCO recently?


----------



## thatgreeekgirl (Feb 26, 2012)

Went to the ones in Orange and Cabazon this weekend but they had the same stuff at both  the one at Las Americas Premium Outlets is REALLY GOOD!


----------



## captodometer (Aug 7, 2012)

I stopped this morning on the way back from a convention in San Diego.  Wasn't really impressed with the selection, although the sales associate was really nice.

  	What I saw:

  	lots of Tartan Tale sets
  	Holiday 2011 pigment sets (bought Smoky Berry)
  	4 brushes (bought the 189)
  	about 8 Big Bounce eyeshadows
  	about 12 of the larger/mineralize eyeshadows
  	about 10 regular size eyeshadows
  	maybe 10 lipsticks
  	maybe 10 lipglasses
  	a few foundations (none for anyone less than  NC/NW45)

  	Hope this helps


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 8, 2012)

captodometer said:


> I stopped this morning on the way back from a convention in San Diego.  Wasn't really impressed with the selection, although the sales associate was really nice.
> 
> What I saw:
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the update! The CCO at the Las Americas outlet usually has a better selection but the SA there are SO RUDE. The SA in Carlsbad are a breath of fresh air compared to them.


----------



## beautyismaximus (Jan 19, 2013)

Any new updates? I am wanting to go but am trying to decide between Carlsbad and San Ysidro. I don't really like being that close to the border so I prefer Carlsbad, even though it is a good 45 from here. Does San Ysidro have better selection? I heard they aren't the nicest down there. Any help would be nice. This would be my first time going. Also do they accept debit, or cash only?


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah they follow u around like a hawk when i was there it wasn't a very good selection carlsbad would be my choice they accept  both debit and cash. hope you find so goodies


----------



## beautyismaximus (Jan 22, 2013)

I heard Carlsbad is a smaller location and has few variety of products but honestly, I am so iffy about going to the San Ysidro one. I went to the outlets down there once and vowed to never go back. HOWEVER, since there's a CCO down there, it might be worth it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am looking for brushes. Did you find any at either location?


----------



## janineios (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone been to this location recently? I'm debating whether or not to make the drive up this Sunday


----------



## beautyismaximus (Feb 16, 2013)

I was thinking about going but decided to go the one by the border instead. I heard they have a better selection of lipsticks. If you go, I'd love for you to say what you saw! Last month I went to SY and it was alright, but kinda wiped out from Christmas.


----------



## janineios (Feb 17, 2013)

I live like 5 min from the SY one I go waaaay too often lol. I pretty much know their entire stock plus the employees know me and show me things before they put them out because they know I'm a crazy collector!! Lol. That's why I wanted to see what Carlsbad has that SY doesn't. But the drive is what's making me hesitate. Wouldn't want to waste all that gas and find nothing good !


----------



## beautyismaximus (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh okay. Yeah, I live like 10 min from the boarder but what's crazy is that I have been a beauty blogger for a year and a couple months and barely went to a CCO last month...crazy right? I can't believe I didnt taken advantage before. Im itching to go again. I was contemplating on going to the Carlsbad one but since I haven't been to the SY one for a month, I might make the shorter drive and go to the SY one. I heard the Carlsbad one has less selection so I might just make the SY one my default. Have you seen anything good at the SY?


----------



## Love7g (Mar 9, 2013)

Any limited edition items lately??


----------



## janineios (Mar 9, 2013)

Love7g said:


> Any limited edition items lately??


  I'd love to hear what they currently have so I can justify making the 35 min drive up there! Lol


----------



## BlissfullyYours (May 5, 2013)

Lol, its a 27min drive for me. I didnt know there was a MAC one there, what is it called? (P.S. I love So Cal)


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 20, 2015)

Any recent sightings?


----------



## Butterflygal13 (Oct 27, 2015)

1.  Carlsbad California Outlet Location I walked in there today intending to buy  quite a bit of items but there were three ladies never even acknowledge me they were talking about parking and Thanksgiving - chitchatting about a lot of personal things but no good customer service- I walked around the store several times even looked at all of them but they looked away and continued to chat .  I will not spend my hard-earned money on a place that doesn't even  knowledge customers not sure why they're working there it was evident they didn't want to be there,  all three of them.   I will  Absolutely call their corporate office (I think it's in NY?) and let them know they're paid employees are just a little bit too laid-back I have several friends out of work that would love to work there and give great customer service they will earn their money


----------

